# Grizzly T10432 Router Table Plate (@#$%^)



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

First an apology. I tacked this on another thread, but I think it needs a separate one and I've added to and modified it since so if you read it 'elsewhere'.......

OK - so you think a Grizzly plate for a T10432 (Pt 47 on their parts list) wont sag. WRONG!!!! I've had my table with a medium sized P-C 7529 mounted for a couple months now and it sags. A lot - like 1/32" plus and to the actual table cutout. A few days ago I used the table and the piece I was working on hung up which surprised me as I had spent a fair bit of time leveling the plate so there were no 'sticking' places. The way mine is set up with the lift, not only does it sag on the front edge, the right edge bulges up. Before you ask, the table has been checked and is flat.

Oh yeah, that Grizzly plate, it sure looks like a Rousseau.

That's my rant. Sorry, but I AM a bit upset. I'll did a temporary partial fix with a couple more set screws, but .......that raised section wont ever come down level with more set screws

I just ordered an aluminum replacement Router Table Depot from AMAZON along with a centering guide and hope that fixes my problem

* Mike - was that your 1/27 review about that insert?
__________________


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

IC31 said:


> First an apology. I tacked this on another thread, but I think it needs a separate one and I've added to and modified it since so if you read it 'elsewhere'.......
> 
> OK - so you think a Grizzly plate for a T10432 (Pt 47 on their parts list) wont sag. WRONG!!!! I've had my table with a medium sized P-C 7529 mounted for a couple months now and it sags. A lot - like 1/32" plus and to the actual table cutout. A few days ago I used the table and the piece I was working on hung up which surprised me as I had spent a fair bit of time leveling the plate so there were no 'sticking' places. The way mine is set up with the lift, not only does it sag on the front edge, the right edge bulges up. Before you ask, the table has been checked and is flat.
> 
> ...


If it's still under warranty, I,d call Grizzly. They will probably replace the plate. At least that has been my experience with Grizzly!


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> If it's still under warranty, I,d call Grizzly. They will probably replace the plate. At least that has been my experience with Grizzly!


Duane - that's a given with Grizzly as there were a couple of damaged pieces when I received it that they replaced with no questions. The plate was initially straight and level but my way of thinking is that another plate will go the same way with a 10 pound (or whatever it is) router hanging full weight in the center of a piece of plastic. It's supposed to be phenolic, and I do have some experience with that material, and it sure isn't like any that I've ever used


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It sounds like a heat error to me,that PC gets real hot and if you have your router in a box so to speak it may heat the plate up.but a Alum.plate should fix that..

If it was fine for 2 years and then over time the heat did the number to the plate.. 
==


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> It sounds like a heat error to me,that PC gets real hot and if you have your router in a box so to speak it may heat the plate up.but a Alum.plate should fix that..
> 
> ==


BJ - it is not yet enclosed. I would normally fully agree with you about heat but that P-C has had - maybe - 10 minutes operating time with that new table (hoildays, flu sick, visiting relatives, etc), though I'm ready to make lots of dust with a couple of in progress projects.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Is your shop in the basement or in a garage shop,heat will kill most things.
Once the tank router is bolted to the plate it becomes a 3/4" thick plate so to speak but the edges are still 1/4" thick and it holds the load of the router and will bend easy will some heat..

===



IC31 said:


> BJ - it is not yet enclosed. I would normally fully agree with you about heat but that P-C has had - maybe - 10 minutes operating time with that new table (hoildays, flu sick, visiting relatives, etc), though I'm ready to make lots of dust with a couple of in progress projects.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I take my routers out of the table when not being used and store them "plate flat' on a surface. 

Any pressure is in the opposite direction to when in use. This may work for you.

Why? 

The smaller table is portable and I fold it up to put it away and the larger table is chained up in the car port and I don't want a Triton hanging there for any one to "borrow".


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I take my routers out of the table when not being used and store them "plate flat' on a surface.
> 
> Any pressure is in the opposite direction to when in use. This may work for you.
> 
> ...


James - I'm hoping with an aluminum plate I wont have to remove it from the table, but it is worth a consideration. My shop really isn't very big so lay down space is at a premium. If I wasn't involved with my other pastime, a car hobby, with 50+% of my shop area taken up by a '31 Ford roadster plus automotive tools and equipment, I would have plenty of space to spead out - though little chance of that car disappearing :wacko::wacko:

I would commandeer one of our garage stalls for more room, but when the outside temp is in the single digits (deg. F, that is) for sure it's not fun to wait for it to get to something bearable with a heating source.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

The new Router Table Depot insert arrived in the mail along with the DeWalt centering jig. It dropped right in place, took about 3 minutes to adjust the levelers and appears to be perfect. I'll need to install the 1/4" shank chuck in my P-C router to do the setup, possibly over the weekend, but a kitchen cupboard adjustment(a new and 3-4 inch wider refridgerator is on the horizon) has to be completed before fun stuff.


----------



## MotownJG (Jan 8, 2013)

Model number from Router Table Depot?
And does it take inserts? Standard brass ones?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, sorry to hear about your problems with the Grizzly plate. No other members have reported problems with them. Please do call Grizzly and get a replacement. You can always use it in another table or sell it to get your money back. I am installing one of my 1617's on a Grizzly plate in a new table I am putting together.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

MotownJG said:


> Model number from Router Table Depot?
> And does it take inserts? Standard brass ones?


Their site description info:

p/n from the package ZW77-ARP

"Our newest insert is made from aluminum. It is the exact same measurements as our acrylic inserts. The snap out rings gives you flexibility to use larger panel bits as well as small profile bits.

Features
measures 12" x9" x 1/4
removable rings (Edit:THESE ARE HELD IN PLACE WITH 3 MACHINE SCREWS)
1 3/16" opening (fits porter cable type bushings)
1 7/16" opening
3 1/4" opening
starter pin
This item ships in a padded envelope
Will hold ANY router
4 leveler set screws installed in each corner
Magnet set

If you are building your own top, this is a great head start. Please note this insert is NOT predrilled for any particular router. Mounting your router to this plate is covered in our deluxe acrylic instructions on the directions page."

Aluminum Router Table Insert - Inserts


Mike - at this point, probably not worth it with the new aluminum plate, I but will send them off an email to note the problem. They have already replaced the fence which was "factory repaired" with a type of Bond-o. OK - you talked me into sending off an e-note to Grizzly. It took me the best part of an hour to find the PO number(never did find the receipt) and possibly the real reason for deferring this task


----------



## tigercoach70 (Dec 14, 2014)

OK, so i am looking to buy my first router and table. I have tried to do research and whenever I find something I think will work for me it gets blasted and I am back to square one. I am a novice at this and just want something to make some stuff for the house. Nothing fancy just want to start and see how it goes. I am looking at the Grizzly table T10432 and this thread has me thinking. Is this a good table for someone who will never do more than sporadic work. I was also thinking about the Bosch 2.25 HP Electronic Vs Fixed-Base Router, or the DEWALT 2-1/4 HP EVS Fixed Base Router with Soft Start, Porter-Cable 1.75 HP Fixed Base Router Kit
Model # 9690LR, or of course if anyone has suggestions for me, I don't want a cheap thing that won't handle whatever bad ideas I come up with but I certainly do not need something special either.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Todd, I am on my 2nd clone of the Grizzly T10432 (which itself is a clone)....There are others that sell the same clone. It is just that Grizzly is the cheapest.

I have had no problems using both my tables.

I would recommend them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Todd there are some jobs that can't be done or done safely with a fixed base router. The opposite is not true. It's a little more money but it may be cheaper in the long run to either get a plunger or a combo kit. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Todd and it looks like you also need a welcome - so Welcome

If you have read this thread, you will see that I have the Grizzly table. It is a decent table and probably as good as any until you get to the multi hundred buck versions. I've used mine some, though never will be as extensively as others have used theirs. I invested in a better plate after the supplied one warped (Grizzly also replaced that warped one as well and it is waiting, just in case). I also installed a lift that works pretty well. Now, that question answered, a couple years down the line - I'm still happy with it as a pretty good table. 

That router - if you have the bucks, of course a dedicated motor/router is the way to go along with a second router, a plunge version being possibly the best, but at least a name brand conventional. I do have to say that pulling your single table router off to do some project is a royal PITA, especially if you then have to reinstall it to finish (and why an ancient Craftsman still fills part of that void)


----------



## itdm5j21 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Incra Insert plate UK*

Hello everyone,

I've found this thread interesting - as I have very recently bought a T10432 clone(Dakota) from Rutlands in the UK for just shy of £140 incl tax(VAT) and delivery - some pictures, if anyone is interested, are viewable in the 'My first router table' thread. So, I have found the incra plate available from a UK supplier at £99 plus tax and delivery. The plate does look impressive indeed; would I like one....what do you think...however, the basic Dakota table deal was only £99 incl. A question then - how big a deal breaker is the phenolic plate on my table given that it immediately reset the levelling grubs under vibration: so, I set them up again and felt the need to 'lock-tite' them(super glue). The plate has a definite horizon currently, though this may sag some over time apparently. The corners are sub surface to accommodate that hump! All other things being equal will it 'dog-leg' all routing attempts. The table is basically sound - does one then really need the incra insert?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ian, to remove the worry of sag, I lift my routers out of the table and stand the upright on a flat surface...


----------



## itdm5j21 (Feb 5, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Ian, to remove the worry of sag, I lift my routers out of the table and stand the upright on a flat surface...


Hello James,

- Yes, I read that in your earlier message and then re-read it gleaning that it was out of prudence not so much an issue with the insert that you removed your router/motor from the plate?

I've just gone out into garage/workshop...unheated, though attached to house, so quite cool now approx. 5-7 degrees and the plate has flexed with less of a hump now so I have re-adjusted it as it seems to be shaping up...as it were...with the Hittachi MV12VE left in situ!

I had removed the column springs and also the handles as I've decided to keep the router as the dedicated table motor. I'm no sage about these matters though I wonder if with the amount of up bias in the moulding whether the plate will 'bottom out' stabilising somewhere near plum?

If I was wealthier, relatively, than I may or may not be, I could buy the Incra for the joy of it alone.....so, not just yet then - xmas or no xmas.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

James - if you end up purchasing a replacement aluminum table plate, there are several good ones available. I believe that Incra may be too small for the Grizzly and possibly the clone. I just 'clicked' on my link above and it's dead. MLCS seem to be selling that one now: MLCS Router Accessories 1 (66 USD or ~42GBP + shipping and VAT)
But again, make sure of the cutout dimensions prior to ordering.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, Dave, but I have absolutely no problems with my "plastic" table insert plates.

I have the generic type and the Oak park type for my Tritons....


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

late to this thread, have recently experienced a case of the sags on my Grizzly 10432 plastic plate over a DW618...quick fix = several narrow strips of dbl faced tape built up on the mdf edge under the plate took care of the problem...fwiw...


----------

